# Double definition of bind_socket in worker-controller.inc (rspamd)?



## sidney2017 (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi,

If you search the WWW for worker-controller.inc, you will find numerous excerpts from worker-controller.inc.

What I don't understand: In almost all descriptions of worker-controller.inc on the WWW `bind_socket` is defined twice, which makes little sense, since presumably the last definition wins.


```
# dovecot will use this socket to communicate with rspamd
# note to self - tighten up these permissions
bind_socket = "/var/run/rspamd/rspamd.sock mode=0666 owner=nobody";

# you can comment this out if you don't need the web interface (statistics, etc)
bind_socket = "127.0.0.1:11334";
```

Given the descriptions of worker-controller.inc above, I wonder what you have to do actual if you use both Dovecot *AND *want to use the rspamd GUI?

Thanks in advance
Sidney2017


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2021)

sidney2017 said:


> What I don't understand: In almost all descriptions of worker-controller.inc on the WWW `bind_socket` is defined twice, which makes little sense, since presumably the last definition wins.





> You can specify multiple bind_socket options to listen on as many addresses as you want.








						Workers documentation
					






					rspamd.com


----------

